# Anderson crash landing?



## gruad (Nov 26, 2022)

My mother lives in Anderson drive in Leamington spa and she told me it was named after a an American pilot from World War II that crashed landed his plane near to here I believe.

But I've been unable to corroborate this I'm just hoping there is somebody out there on the forum that can do this.

Thank you in anticipation for your replies


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 26, 2022)

Google is your friend









Remembering the bravery of American pilot who saved lives of Whitnash people in Second World War


In the run-up to the 75th anniversary of VE Day a Whitnash man is reminding people of the heroics of an American bomber pilot whose actions saved the lives of townspeople towards the end of the Second World War.




www.warwickshireworld.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AL90 (Nov 26, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beat me to it.

Bit of back ground here. B-24J of 492BG serial 42-51251





consolidated b-24j liberator (42-51251)







www.specialforcesroh.com





There should be a missing aircrew report, not sure if it is available free on the web.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gruad (Dec 9, 2022)

Thank you very much for your replies .

I didn't realise the poor fellow died saving civilians.

I told my Mum who is ill and she says she is proud to live in Anderson Drive, named after a true hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

